# Happy dogs



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As apposed to `Nightmare dogs´ here is a video of 3 dogs that were a joy to have.
The Sheltie, Motley number one, was 10 months old when he came to us. His owners had never let him off the lead because the breeder had told them never let him off the lead because he would abscond. He came to us from *Gorleston*-on-sea at the time Hans was in hospital having his gall *stone* bladder removed :smile2: :frown2: not the keyhole job, the big op.
Motley was a wonderful little dog, he knew everybody (he thought) and every other animal.
Yuni was a funny, noisy lovely clown, Kristel was a Lady, here kennel club name was ´Proud Lady´
In this video Motley was 10 months, Kristel 4 years (we were here second owner) and Yuni a guestamated 4 year old (we were at least the 4th home for her and she was scared stiff of water and umbrellas). No more water problem long before this video.
As it was taken with the old cassette camcorder I'm afraid some bits you will see twice because of transferring from small to large cassette, I wasn't very good at it.
These 3 dogs adored each other, but wouldn't do a thing without us, as it has been with all of them.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Video is unavailable Jan. Think you need to make it Public


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Video is unavailable Jan. Think you need to make it Public


I just realised that Barry and now I'm `avin a bit of bovver finding it amongst my 156 videos :frown2: normal service as soon as I find it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sorry about that, its there now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> As apposed to `Nightmare dogs´ here is a video of 3 dogs that were a joy to have.
> The Sheltie, Motley number one, was 10 months old when he came to us. His owners had never let him off the lead because the breeder had told them never let him off the lead because he would abscond. He came to us from *Gorleston*-on-sea at the time Hans was in hospital having his gall *stone* bladder removed :smile2: :frown2: not the keyhole job, the big op.
> Motley was a wonderful little dog, he knew everybody (he thought) and every other animal.
> Yuni was a funny, noisy lovely clown, Kristel was a Lady, here kennel club name was ´Proud Lady´
> ...


*I have removed this video because it is too long and boring for you to watch. I have discovered I can make a shortened version on youtube so it will be back later folks is you would like to watch it.*


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes, people tell me that all my videos should be about 2-3 seconds long.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have managed to half it, but its very fiddly editing it when its already on youtube.
If its *still* too boring then you can just whip through, but its all lovely to us of course, its like having them here again.
At the moment its being processed which is taking an age.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*I've done my very best*

This is the first time I have edited a video thats already on youtube, it would have been quicker for me to find the original tape and re-do it  the picture isn't as good either.
If its still too long just whip through.
Playing the water game you will see they are both loving the game, when we first had Yuni she was petrified of water, by this time she was a reasonably good swimmer and loved swimming as well as the hose pipe.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Short video*

A bit of training. We´d had her for 5 months. Name changed from Tachi to Kristel.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Happy Memories Jan. Amazing that those dogs got up on those huge hay bails.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Happy Memories Jan. Amazing that those dogs got up on those huge hay bails.


You saw it with your own eyes, no trick photography :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We’ve never had the advantage of all that space 

Wel we did when we walked the fells 

But through the years when our inability to walk closes our horizons

Shadow has to make do with less 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lovely to see Jan.

Sandra, he has you and Albert and your extended family. So many dogs would love to have that.


----------

